# Muahahaha!



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've done it.

No, not sold my setup, I have used 'Rocket power' to corrupt my best mate. He was last seen in Colonna & Smalls on a weekend away, I pop round this evening to find this in his kitchen! He's been a juvenile De'Longhuent with previous form for pre-ground, but has seen the light. I've been gradually getting him hooked on LSOL whenever he comes over, then I surreptitiously slipped a milk jug with temp tag into his possession and now have just handed him a bag of light/med Finca Portaloo (or something) to replace the dark oily beans currently in his BE's hopper. No more crap coffee after Friday night beers. My work here is done! Muahahaha!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I've done it.
> 
> No, not sold my setup, I have used 'Rocket power' to corrupt my best mate. He was last seen in Colonna & Smalls on a weekend away, I pop round this evening to find this in his kitchen! He's been a juvenile De'Longhuent with previous form for pre-ground, but has seen the light. I've been gradually getting him hooked on LSOL whenever he comes over, then I surreptitiously slipped a milk jug with temp tag into his possession and now have just handed him a bag of light/med Finca Portaloo (or something) to replace the dark oily beans currently in his BE's hopper. No more crap coffee after Friday night beers. My work here is done! Muahahaha!


Great work  what are friends for eh?!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Great work  what are friends for eh?!


Exactly. And his first suggestion was "shall we split a couple of kilos from whichever roaster you recommend so we can get free shipping?" That milk jug, bag of beans and endless flat whites at mine may just pay for itself yet hahaha! I'm going to have to relearn steaming on the BE though - it is a bit different to mine and my demo was less than stellar! Cute machine though, looks ace in his kitchen, even his Mrs likes it and she doesn't even drink coffee.

I may be asking questions on his behalf. Like for starters, what does the "programme" button do?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I may be asking questions on his behalf. Like for starters, what does the "programme" button do?


Pass! I'm not sure to be honest. The DTP doesn't have any buttons other than on/off and water/steam

Milk steaming I can try and help with though


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah the BE has a button called 'programme'. I thought maybe you used it to set up the time or volume of the 'single' and 'double' buttons, but in the absence of any display I'm starting to doubt that now. If someone knows, I'm all ears, as I'd like to help him get the best from it. Alternatively he could 'RTFM' (as he's fond of saying)!

The steaming will be fine once I have another couple of goes. The wand is a bit awkward though, being so short, and I nearly poured hot water on my fingers while getting the hang of turning the steam off without twisting the control too far the other way. Practice makes perfect - I could get real killer microfoam on his old De'longhi (minus the 'crappuccinatore' attachment). The Sage is much better in that respect, I just need to get the hang of it.


----------



## arash (Sep 19, 2017)

This is pretty much what happened to me, mate of mine got me into it now I pester him and send him links about articles I read and ask him to explain himself when he told me one thing and this article is saying another thing...... hahahaha

I now buy beans and get him to roast for us both. Your work is not done, this is not the end, this is the end of the beginning! hahahahaha


----------



## RufusA (Sep 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Yeah the BE has a button called 'programme'. I thought maybe you used it to set up the time or volume of the 'single' and 'double' buttons...


There's a copy of the manual here, with details of the button on page 15-16.

Essentially you can reprogramme the volume of water pumped for one or two shot. Press the programme button, and it should beep and flash. Then press either the one shot or two shot button to start the pour, and when the desired volume is reached, press the one shot or two shot button to stop the pour. You should hear two beeps and the new water volume will be saved.

To reset to default levels, press and hold the programme button until 3 beeps are heard.

Rufus.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers Rufus. That's what I thought, but thanks for explaining how it works. Makes sense now I think about it. Cheers for the link too.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You can also change the brew temperature. It's in the manual. I run mine on max but I love fresh roasted oily beans with as much taste as I can get out of them.

The biggest thing to note on the machine especially if more than one shot is going to be run is to preheat the portafilter. The best way to do that is to run a double through it with a pressurised basket in. Then pop the proper basket in and shove it into the grinder. You'll need something to get the pressurised out - it will be hot. We always steam milk first if we are using it -







I even have my wife drinking long blacks with a bit of milk now. Arabica lacks the bitterness of the beans chains use. She's starting to like it.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh the steam - as there is up to 1850 watts going into that I suspect the only thing you will notice that differs from some others is the 10secs it takes to start producing it. The wand can be swung forwards to point at a hole in the drip tray to get rid of initial water.

On 2 occasions mine seems to have decided that it should squirt water out of the steam wand. Must think it's a DTP for some reason. No idea why it happens but running a shot cures it. It's probably a software flaw.

If you live in a harder water area regular descaling is probably a good idea. There is quite a bit of hissing after a shot has been run and that's water boiling off in the thermoblock. For some reason this maintains pressure on that side of the solenoids as well.







I only know about that because I use a partial 2nd shot to complete my mug fill. The hot water run time is fixed and a tiny bit short for the size of mug I use.

The only other tricky bit is the grind timer. It needs tiny tweaks to keep the puck looking the same as it should do once things are set up. Their suggested setting of 8 on the grinder is a decent starting point but I find I usually need to go finer. I haven't checked the burr settings though.







As the inside of the hopper is now oily I will when I clean it all up. The beans are sticking to the hopper.

The manual will also tell you what to do when the clean me light comes on. That doesn't really clean out the back of the shower screen but I don't think it really does on any machine. Rather than turning the machine over etc I use a mirror to see what I'm doing and prise out the screen with a blunt round ended old fashioned knife.

John

-


----------

